
AIG's ex-CEO refuses $22 million severance payout - soundsop
http://biz.yahoo.com/rb/080922/financial_aig_willumstad.html
======
bdfh42
<http://nonhackernews.com/> would have been a better place to post this.

~~~
hansmoleman
Off topic

